# Removing urine smell outside



## nittanylion (Mar 18, 2008)

My dog pees inthe same area outside on a an area of rocks just outside the pool gate. Now that the warm weather is here it really stinks. How can I remove this awful smell fast. Iam having a big pool party on sat.
thanks


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

nittanylion said:


> My dog pees inthe same area outside on a an area of rocks just outside the pool gate. Now that the warm weather is here it really stinks. How can I remove this awful smell fast. Iam having a big pool party on sat.
> thanks


I would soak it down good with Natures Miracle. Let it sit about a day, then water it in REAL well.


----------



## robotcrankit (Aug 21, 2008)

I know there is product similar to Nature's Miracle, but it's specifically made for cement/patio areas and for outdoors in general. I'll have to find out the name tomorrow when I go to work, and I'll repost. It's in a green bottle and has a yellow label...the brand is just not coming to mind right now.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Bleach is your friend IMO.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was going to suggest bleach, too. If you don't have to worry about run-off that would get into the pool or kill vegetation, you could put bleach + water in a sprayer and spray it on the rocks. I used about a 1/10 ratio (1 part bleach to 10 parts water) when spraying our dog's potty area. Seemed to help cut down on odor.


----------



## robotcrankit (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is what I was talking about...NaturVet Yard Odor Killer.

http://www.naturvet.com/index.php?option=com_dogcat&task=view&Itemid=39&pid=93

It hooks right on to your hose and you spray it.


----------



## BetterDog4U (Jan 14, 2008)

i suggest bleach too. 1 to 10 sounds about right ....

To CURE the problem, you may want ot train your dog to pee in the grass!!! I've taught all of my dogs to P&P in just one area of the yard. (It makes it easier to clean up)


----------



## azdoglovre (Apr 4, 2013)

I read these older posts yesterday trying to solve my own smelly problem. I went to a horse feed store and bought granular Sweet PDZ for use in horse stalls and applied per the instructions and went outside an hour later and no smell what so ever!!! yesterday I was gagging today I am not!! 50 lb bag about 17.38 here in Phoenix. it is amazing!!! I bet it would work wonders for litter box odors also!!!


----------

